# New youtube, new videos



## thefishnoob (Dec 24, 2013)

Check out my youtube channel! I will be posting 1080p videos often, with how tos, tips, and showcases + alot more cool stuff!

Some of my videos:
Keeping an Aquarium Clean
My 5.5 Gallon Setup
My 5.5 Gallon Tank Tour
Some Closeups Of My Fish

If you liked them, please please please subscribe!! That would be great if you did! Also, share it! Thanks so much!


----------

